
A Cheaper Airbag, and Takata’s Road to a Deadly Crisis - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/27/business/takata-airbag-recall-crisis.html
======
davidf18
There was intent on the Takata and automobile manufacturers to ignore safety
problems brought up by another airbag vendor.

At least 14 people died.

There needs to be structural changes in automobile safety:

1\. CEOs and executives part of the chain of command need to go to jail for
several years. This will incentive executives to assure that safety comes
before money.

2\. Engineers and other organizations that are aware of a problem _should be
obligated_ to go public and to warn agencies such as NTSB. In safety such as
airline safety, even junior team members are _obligated_ to interrupt a
process they feel is harmful. Thus, the need for obligation in automobile
design for obviously the executives don't seem to care.

3\. NTSB cannot trust the automobile manufacturers to do right thing. They
must be proactive and approve designs of cars.

